# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Insurance and P & I clubs >  The role of P+I clubs

## stw77

It is very important to identify and understand the role of P+I clubs, for the smooth operations precedures when those will be needed.

==========

----------

